# cat 226 glow plug problem



## rjm022

been very cold here the past several days- yesterday and today the first 2 days i needed to plow. cat hardly started both days-. noticed the glow plug idiot light was not lit when trying to start. this is my first cold weather experience with my machine. she started both days-but just barely! i would imagine the first thing to do would to test/check the glow plugs with a test light ohm meter. anybody have had this problem on a cat skid steer before? easy fix? any insight? thanks. rob


----------



## sidthss

Have you noticed it lit before?


----------



## rjm022

no-first experience with the machine in cold weather- just bought er a couple of months back


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

What glow plug light? There isn't one, you have to HOLD down the switch for 10-15seconds I just count the beeps not quite a second apart but it's close enough.


----------



## SuperdutyShane

NICHOLS LANDSCA;941549 said:


> What glow plug light? There isn't one, you have to HOLD down the switch for 10-15seconds I just count the beeps not quite a second apart but it's close enough.


x2. I've run an '04 226 in the winter and never noticed a light when I was holding the switch. Maybe on the newer ones there is a light?


----------



## bike5200

Take the glow plugs out, put a dab of oil or grease on the glow plug end. Get a battery pack or jumper cables and put the glow plug in it. Negative around nut part of glow plug or part that would be grounded to block. Touch the positive on part that the power was hook up to. With in a few seconds the oil/grease on the end of the glow plug should start to smoke if the glow plug is getting hot or glowing and yes they will glow red. If nothing happens it is bad. If the end is bubbled, cracked, or missing the plug is bad. My skid would not start in the cold had to put a heater blowing in the engine before it started, put new glow plugs in it and it starts in the cold no problem.


----------



## rjm022

oh,ok this helps. when i did not see the switch light lit. i did hold it down briefly but i did not hear any beeps. will try again-thanks. owners manual was no help. got to plow again this morning-will see what happens


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Doesn't it beep when the key is on and not running?


----------



## rjm022

yes machine beeps when key is on and not running-does that mean glow plugs are working? just got done plowing-turned the key on-pushed in glow plug indicator light,then started machine- glow plug indicator light did not illuminate when pushed in-but machine started alot easier than the last 2 days. just trying to figure this out- i appreciate all the help.


it appears in my operation/maintenance manual-there is 2 types- machines that have a glow plug idiot light and my type-that has the indicator switch above the parking brake indicator switch-the manual says to see page 29 to see how to start machine with my type of glow plug starting aid- but it does not mention anything!


----------



## SuperdutyShane

rjm022;942404 said:


> yes machine beeps when key is on and not running-does that mean glow plugs are working? just got done plowing-turned the key on-pushed in glow plug indicator light,then started machine- glow plug indicator light did not illuminate when pushed in-but machine started alot easier than the last 2 days. just trying to figure this out- i appreciate all the help.
> 
> it appears in my operation/maintenance manual-there is 2 types- machines that have a glow plug idiot light and my type-that has the indicator switch above the parking brake indicator switch-the manual says to see page 29 to see how to start machine with my type of glow plug starting aid- but it does not mention anything!


Is it the little orange light above the switch?


----------



## bry03

hi to u guys.. i had a 226 and bought a cat heater for it but traded it before i put it in. if someone is looking for one. i would make them a good deal just want to get it out of the shop thanks....


----------



## rjm022

bry03- i made be interested-shoot me a p.m. thanks. rob


----------



## rjm022

superdutyshane-no-not an orange light above switch. it is the switch. the glow plug switch is right above the parking light switch-


----------



## SuperdutyShane

rjm022;942875 said:


> superdutyshane-no-not an orange light above switch. it is the switch. the glow plug switch is right above the parking light switch-


Okay yeah I remember now its been a few months. Well, do you think maybe the light is just out? Cause you said the thing started good, so Ill assume the glow plugs are working properly.


----------



## rjm022

hopefully something simple like that- was looking for ideas and experience with this, since i am a novice. going to start simple first-check fuse,light-then onto glow plugs and relay


----------



## rjm022

bry03-hey send me another p.pm with your price-please. thanks.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

OK here's the deal 
1. Turn on the key
2.Push and HOLD the glowplug switch 10-15seconds( I count the beeps to give me an idea of time) the beeps are just for ignition on, the beep has nothing to do with the glowplugs
3.Start machine


----------



## SuperdutyShane

NICHOLS LANDSCA;943523 said:


> OK here's the deal
> 1. Turn on the key
> 2.Push and HOLD the glowplug switch 10-15seconds( I count the beeps to give me an idea of time) the beeps are just for ignition on, the beep has nothing to do with the glowplugs
> 3.Start machine


Yup, thats all you need rjm022. That beep is so annoying but it saves you in the colder weather.


----------



## rjm022

ok-will do. thanks guys. like i stated earlier the light does not light up when pushed in-that is why i posted the question. made me wonder if it was working in the first place. will check it out today. i will get this figured out!


----------



## rjm022

bry03- just double checking- are you answering my questions through the posts or are you receiving my replies from your p.m"s?


----------



## bry03

pm i think or call me at 1 517 719 2048 thanks


----------

